# Trip to Oahu, Hawaii



## travellator (Dec 12, 2005)

Mid Feb 2006. KL to Honolulu by China Airlines via Taipeh


----------



## travellator (Dec 12, 2005)

Waikiki beach with loads of hotels









Just see Diamond Head behind the hotels









Alot of beach erosion not much beach left









Main strip along Waikiki, alot of shopping mainly highend


----------



## travellator (Dec 12, 2005)

Pearl harbour. Arizona memorial


















Sunken parts of battleship under the memorial


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice trip ! And hope to see more pics ......


----------



## travellator (Dec 12, 2005)

Oahu is known for its surfing beaches, mainly on its North Shore, East Shore


















Not for a relaxing swim but good for sunning and surfing


----------



## travellator (Dec 12, 2005)

Hanauma bay is for snorkeling, beautiful old volcanic crater


















Pali lookout, one of the highest point in Oahu with panoramic views


----------



## travellator (Dec 12, 2005)

lots of shopping malls in Honolulu



























Personal verdict- Good for a visit, returning visit if a surfing addict. Overall it is a very developed tourist destination

My other travel destination photos:
Turkey http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=315348


----------

